# General > Book & Author Requests >  Books by May Wynne and Angela Brazil

## KariC

HI,
I was wondering if you could post some books by the early 20th century girls' author, May Wynne. Her school stories are very popular, and quite hard to get. Also Angela Brazil, a peer of May Wynne's. Her books are similarly difficult to buy now.
Thanks,
Kari :P

----------


## Sindhu

Project Gutenberg has about 4 Angeloa Brazil Titlesw online now. I'm not sure about May Wynne.

----------

